# Cats Ruin Rec Trip, Melt Hearts.



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 14, 2008)

i was wondering where to find a new big tree to climb today, thought id try the topo map and look for some river bottoms to try out. so i found a couple of good spots, grabbed some gear, and off i went. i got to the first spot and got out of the estimate car, popped open the trunk, and heard a familiar sound almost like a baby owl. then new exactly what it was. it was a kitten. no it was two. 

so i called to em. and they came runnin. prolly 8 weeks old. orange tabby and white/black tabby on top of skull between ears. covered in beggars lice lmao. look like theyd been theyre a day and a half or two days. thirsty. 

:censored: there goes my trip.

i gave them a once over and they looked in good condition besides hungry and thirsty. so i loaded em up, and put the AC in their faces. MAN did that make em happy. theyd been hidin in the shade, and didnt wanna come out into the sun at all. 

my ol lady has got a vicious cat that weighs like 20 lbs and loves to fight with me. i train him fairly well, for a cat(i dont care much for they dang things!) , but he is to loco and fights kittens and dogs too. specially when he goes on those 3 day catnip binges he's so fond off. crazy......

so anyway i called the ol lady and told her to get the adress of the LAPP(no idea) its a humane society basically, not the pound. i pulled up as the owner was pulling out, rolled down my window a little bit and told her that i had two of her residents, she just didnt know it yet. she said no! we have to much. no room. no money. i rolled down the window another 6 inches and the two heads on my lap jumped their little butts up on the door and looked righ at her. needless to say we got a crate for them. sounds all good right?

:censored: wrong

this lady has more pets than anyone ive ever seen and ive seen alot of kennels... to many infact. so im gonna have them some signs made up. maybe a billboard next to mine lmao. im gonna clean their trees. and help them build more kennles so the can spread everybody out some. im hoping they wont need the extra room if we get their name out......

pics pending my finding the cable from the comp to the cam.

stupid cats


----------



## deeker (Jun 15, 2008)

Great story, more people should care about strays. I have picked up many myself, vet bills and found 'em homes. Worth every cent of it.


----------

